# Kompozer Background Image Help



## txmoak (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello, I am pretty new at this and need a little help. I have put together a website using KompoZer. Everything looks great beside my images and background images are not showing up on the additional pages of the site. I can see everything fine on my computer, but when you go to another one the images do not show up on the additional pages. 

I have changed file name to all lower case and changed the location of the image file. But still does not work. I think it has something to do with the direction of the image but not sure and not sure how to change it if that is the problem. All my images on the home page work fine. I have searched and searched on Google for an answer with no luck

Thank you for any help


----------



## omuyelijah (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi,

First, what is the structure of ur site like? If u have hosted the site, provide a link to it too or provide attachments for analysis.


----------



## suenosrotos (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello,

I am having the same issues. I can not get my background to post. I have been searching online for the answer and now I am here asking for help. Please if you can Thank you

www.marinatours.com/home.html

I have a background that I am trying to use but it is not posting. I am using kompozer. I uploaded the files accordingly through filezilla.


----------



## suenosrotos (Feb 1, 2011)

Can you help me? I need your help please. I am having trouble with my website. I believe my stylesheet is not being read. I have a background that is suppose to work.

www.marinatours.com/home.html

Thank you for your kindness


----------



## omuyelijah (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi,

True the site looks white. I believe you had something like


```
background-image: url()
```
in the external file linked like this


```

```
Its likely the page isn't seeing either the (external) css file or the image. You need to look @ the folder structure well and check to see dat the correct path to the image is entered from the css file.


----------



## suenosrotos (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you for responding. 

Would steps would you recommend for me to update this site via kompozer. 

For example, I open the web page in Kompozer. Edit the code the save it as an HTML. Would I need to re-save all the images for it to update the site properly?

Also I am still having trouble. The background will not post. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks again


----------



## omuyelijah (Jan 10, 2006)

Well, am not used to using Kompozer. I use Adobe Dreamweaver. However, all u need to do is first check if the site works on ur (testing) system. Perform and confirm the checks I posted in the previous before uploading to d webserver.


----------



## suenosrotos (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for you advice. I am still stuck. Kompozer does not allow me to validate the HTML. I have reviewed both Background image and the stylesheet and they are correct. I cant figure out what could be wrong??? I am stuck for sure.


----------

